# sailing as exercise?



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a 30 year old daughter who while not fanatical is quite disciplined in terms of exercise. My having just crossed the 60 line she is concerned about me getting enough exercise. My response is that I sail 3x per week about 3 hours each sail. To which she counters that sailing is not exercise. I was wondering if anyone could care to comment or point me to a resource for calories burnt in sailing. I dont race but when sailing I dont just set sails and chill either. I do push the boat. At the end of three hours I am not exhausted by any means but I do feel like I have been pretty active. That and the pure high I feel from just having sailed would seem to be contributing to overall health. Compared to the boredom and stress of a stair-stepper in a pickin gym watching CNN, I think I am way ahead. What say you?


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Exercise? Give it up Chief! Unless you're one of these 20 something hydrofoil moth racers! But more good has been done hand-to-tiller than butt-on-shrink's-couch any day. Should you exercise? Absolutely! Walk a lot. But if she's worried about your ticker popping due to stress, nothing soothes that like a fair wind and a following sea. Well, maybe a cool glass or Merlot at anchor and your honey under your arm, but that's a story for another forum.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Almost any kind of Sailing does provide some exercise, but almost none is really cardio-pulmonary. Mostly you are working your core, neck, and arms. I typically loose weight over a long cruise due to all of the small repetitive motions involved sitting up and steering, moving around the boat or adjusting sails. 

Racing can be different using more of the muscle groups and achieving brief cardio moments typically less than 3-5 minutes during some major maneuver. At 64 I actually have to do weight training, cardio, yoga and work on balance to stay in shape for bigger boat racing and even with that I am not as physically capable as I used to be.

Jeff


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep, I would agree with Don. There's just not enough aerobic effort (like brisk walking or cycling..) for any cardiac benefit to be realized, and there certainly isn't much in the way of weight-bearing effort generated to improve bone mineral density (like brisk walking, running, etc...). I make my living hashing the benefit out of randomized clinical trials, and I've never seen anything done with sailing specifically to show any health outcome, and it would be silly to spend the money to fund something like that because there are so many different activities involved, you'd never be able to apply it to the real world- something that is frequently missing in many drug trials, to say nothing of clinical relevance. I think sailing is a great activity, but most of the exercises involved go into the anaerobic range (ie. if you keep the effort up, you'll quickly go to exhaustion such as you would do raising sails or trimming). The good "cardio" benefit for the exercise I think your daughter is referring to should be kept at a heart rate where you are comfortable carrying on short conversation (like with a buddy on a long run or brisk walk), but high enough to keep you honest (after about an hour, you've had enough), and do that at least 3-4 x/wk. Weight bearing stuff (not swimming or rowing, and probably not cycling) keeps bones healthy so you don't snap your femoral neck falling down on a slippery sidewalk in winter.

Ray


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a treadmill is in your future.


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

As one of my shipmates said about sailing, "At least you're alert."


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

solo sailors back in the day often installed stand alone bikes in order to do some cardio...

come to think about it it would be a great way to produce some needed electricity AND do exercise if you rig a nice low rpm alternator to the wheel as a ways of producing some extra juice

like a mice cage with wheel jajaja


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If/when you're singlehanding you 'do more', I think, but it still probably doesn't amount to anything like an even moderate workout.

Just turned 60 myself, and for the last 3 years or so I've been rowing at home on a 'water rower' Home Rowing Machines - WaterRower Rowing Machine - Indoor Rowers, Erg

It's a great low impact workout.. a half hour/day initially helped me drop 20+ lbs, and now I'm maintaining at a comfortable weight, but the biggest benefit has been the full body workout without the impact of treadmills or hassle of a gym membership. We have no windlass and the upper body fitness gained here makes retrieving our 35#er plus some chain by hand a relatively easy thing to do.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

rbyham said:


> I have a 30 year old daughter who while not fanatical is quite disciplined in terms of exercise. My having just crossed the 60 line she is concerned about me getting enough exercise. My response is that I sail 3x per week about 3 hours each sail. To which she counters that sailing is not exercise. I was wondering if anyone could care to comment or point me to a resource for calories burnt in sailing. I dont race but when sailing I dont just set sails and chill either. I do push the boat. At the end of three hours I am not exhausted by any means but I do feel like I have been pretty active. That and the pure high I feel from just having sailed would seem to be contributing to overall health. Compared to the boredom and stress of a stair-stepper in a pickin gym watching CNN, I think I am way ahead. What say you?


unfortunately no...sailing is a very very laid back sport especially day sailing and or cruising

in fact its so lacking in cardio that many cruisers used to find ways of burning calories up

from yoga on deck in the sunlight aka moitisser style to standing bikes that produce juice for the batteries

now racing dinghies and being a bowman is a different story all together

you will do serious calorie burning there, however its mostly ANAEROBIC not aerobic like running... especially if you sail boats like lasers that workout the abdomen, thighs, glutes etc...not to mention arms and torso

in any case I may offer the advice if you have some extra $$ to go and buy one of the new *workout watches*

like *fitbit,* or *the samsung watch* even the iphone watches and wristbands...

you can see heartbeat, calories burnt, target workout, graphs etc...some are cheaper than $100 and do stuff as simple as pedometer and heartbeat some are crazy and tell you persiperation levels,ph levels and stuff like that.

this would put to rest any doubt on how much activity(calorie burning) you are doing say against playing a different sport like TENNIS or running.

this way you can compare

for christmas I have a fitbit or similar watch on my wish list as Im getting back into tennis, cycling and running after a long hiatus.

cheers


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Faster said:


> If/when you're singlehanding you 'do more', I think, but it still probably doesn't amount to anything like an even moderate workout.
> 
> Just turned 60 myself, and for the last 3 years or so I've been rowing at home on a 'water rower' Home Rowing Machines - WaterRower Rowing Machine - Indoor Rowers, Erg
> 
> It's a great low impact workout.. a half hour/day initially helped me drop 20+ lbs, and now I'm maintaining at a comfortable weight, but the biggest benefit has been the full body workout without the impact of treadmills or hassle of a gym membership. We have no windlass and the upper body fitness gained here makes retrieving our 35#er plus some chain by hand a relatively easy thing to do.


if your back is good hauling in the tackle is an awesome workout...I was never as fit as when I hauled in my all chain ground tackle and #25 bruce...however I was in my early 20s, not married and not a dad and not a daily drinker! ajajaja


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Blowing a dockage with the wind in the wrong direction and warping in is good exercise.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

The answer, of course, is it "depends."

If I am single handing, there is plenty of exercise. Raising the main is quite a workout. With 2 people, one can jump the halyard from the mast. Doing that alone would be a challenge as the halyard must be tailed from the cockpit. From the cockpit buy hand, I can only get it up maybe a third of the way. Thereafter it needs to be winched.

Do you do much tacking? In anything but light air, tacking is work on my boat.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

a. Have her do everything, including hauling everything from the car and any maintenance that is due, next time you sail. Very purposefully do not lift one finger to help, as that would change things. Make certain there is a breeze. This may change her tune.

b. Consider kayaking or some other aerobic component. More fun than a treadmill (yuck).

c. She's 30; her exercise needs are very different.

d. What is the health history of the family? Exercise needs vary. myfamily would all go 90+ off the couch. But you don't sound like a couch potato.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

As a full time cruiser, I believe we get more exercise than most post 60+ folks. Though the sailing itself may not be all that exercisefull, certainly all the support activities are a good work out, from time to time. Just getting in and out of the dink alongside (no scoop/aft boarding here) is a multimuscle workout.
Going to the store, either walking if close, or by bus, requires carrying half a week's groceries (and any specials) to the bus station, from the bus (or store) to the dink and then hoisting it aboard. In Martinique, since uht milk is the cheapest in the eastern Caribbean, we usually purchase a hundred liters, and let me tell you that's no relaxing afternoon on the couch, especially on a 90 degree summer day. Some portage fuel and water to the boat, a real work out IMO, and though we all try to ease the chore of bringing the dink aboard or up on the davits, few of us use power to do so.
Never mind a daily snorkel, a hike up to the fort or look out, way up there. 
Add the generally low stress lifestyle and I'd almost believe some of have found the fountain of youth.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Lift dinghy onto top of truck, load supplies into truck, lift dingy off truck, launch and load dingy with stuff, row to boat, sail... repeat in reverse.

Lots of work, but, not aerobic. Way better than just sitting in a rocking chair.

Get a mooring really far from the dinghy dock, and row.


----------



## timor-bound (Jun 15, 2013)

When we started cruising, I thought I was going end up super lean on my new fish and rice diet. Unfortunately, I cruised into Mexico and have kept up a steady diet of Pacifico and Arracherra tacos. Now, when I brush my teeth, my boobs swing from side to side. And I'm a guy who didn't have boobs this time last year. 

Hopefully this next year in French Polynesia will be better. We plan on spending 4-5 months in the Tuamotus, so I think I'm free from tacos for at least that time.


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Exercise is something to keep you healthy and fit. To be healthy and fit above the age of sixty, some walking daily or sailing a few hours per week should be more than enough. We are not going to run for 5-6 miles every day. Do remember that, not long ago the life expectancy was 60-65 years. Keep sailing, that should be enough for you (and me).


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

rb, unless you are competitively racing and having tacking duels, sailing ranks somewhere above "professional deskjockey, ride 'em hard" and way way below gym sessions of any kind.

See what all the "exercise" sites have to say about cardio and heart rate, the monitors are cheap enough these days if you don't want to take your pulse the old fashioned way. You're just not getting the same exercise, in your whole week, that a real gym rat would get in an hour.

Now, if you keep the sails furled and scull the boat, that'll help.(G)


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

number 1 rule here discern between aerobic and anaeorobic exercise

2 rule YOU MUST SWEAT

monitors are a great way to dispell any myths

cyclists for example suffer from lower abdomen gut, NO MATTER HOW MUCH THEY CYCLE OR HOW LONG AND GRUELING THE RIDE IS

simply because the gut is hanging all the time and not being used as much as the rest of the body

so a cyclist can benefit from running as well as abdominal workouts...

despite this being aerobic exercise

a sailor, day sailor or cruiser is only briefly aerobic...now if your a deckhand on a shrimper or tuna boat running on deck every 5 seconds hauling in pots and stuff thats a whole nother shebang

I find it funny how normally sailing is considered a peacefull sport 90% of the time and mellow and now when the question is posed all of a sudden were super athletes! ajajaja

the best way to get a gut is go sailing, sitting down eating a muffin and chug it down with a beer and come back to the dock after an exhausting day sail!

MAN! 

all joking aside it depends when and where you sail and what kind of boat you sail

as always it depends...

peace


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

There probably is some isometric exercise benefit going for you in sailing. Bracing yourself in various positions does count IMO. But, as others have said there not much aerobic component on board. Though I do quite a bit of bending and lifting the body in the course of the day. I do go for at least one swim usually more on the warm days which helps too. As does cleaning the bottom which I do several times during the summer. Raising the anchor by hand could be included as part of an exercise routine. Cranking up 540 square feet of sail is pretty good too. Rowing the dingy is good too if done regularly. I do find after extend stays on board when cruising the legs seem to weaken from lack of use until I get a couple of walks in. In the off season I do get on an exercise bike everyday and watch You Tube sailing videos which carry me through the winter or at least when I'm not chartering in some place warm.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Unless you're actually off shore, there's usually plenty of opportunity for a decent walk, or preferably a hike (can often get high-elevation pics of your anchorage too!) Problem seems to be fitting in any kind or hike or walk between chores, meals, happy hours, naps , and then "POW" the day's gone!!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Faster said:


> Unless you're actually off shore, there's usually plenty of opportunity for a decent walk, or preferably a hike (can often get high-elevation pics of your anchorage too!) Problem seems to be fitting in any kind or hike or walk between chores, meals, happy hours, naps , and then "POW" the day's gone!!


Plus one of the aspects to having the boat is so we get off the land.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Sailing is not a source of exercise, aside from the occasional anomaly like some have pointed out here. There is no cardio benefit. Obviously, the activities of sailing do require agility and flexibility, so they can be good for your joint health - just not really any cardio benefit.

This has become an issue as we did some mini-cruises this past summer, and the sedentary lifestyle will be an issue if we decide to do longer cruises in the future. I hadn't thought of this until we did a 5-day cruise in late June. It will affect our route planning in the future, because we'll really want to go ashore for hiking/walking/other exercise at least every other day. And I'll probably do a lot more rowing in our raft/dinghy, and just use the trolling motor if we're going to dinner at a nice restaurant (and don't want to get sweaty).


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

-17 lbs. in 23 days bring my boat from Maryland to Florida on the ICW.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I once followed a thread about the usefulness of bicycles while cruising. The wisest answer, and that which matched my experience, is that people who use bicycles ashore will use them cruising.

If you can't find enough exercise cruising, my guess is there isn't an exercise regimen you will stay with. You either like activity or you don't, it's just that simple. I always return from a cruise at least as well exercised--aerobic, flexibility, and strength--as I left. Opportunities abound for those looking for them.

How much exercise is needed to maintain quality of life? It is not an athlete's workload, that much is certain, and the NEED for cardio varies with the family. It is urban legend that we all need some number of minutes per week. Look at your parents and judge any difference a change would have made.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In reality, just being aboard a relatively small boat full time is constant exercise, but you really never think of it that way. every time that boat rocks, even it you are comfortably seated in a custom helm seat, and leisurely sailing down the coast, you instinctively counter those movement with muscle tension. And, lets say you put 10 hours a day behind the helm, cruising down the east coast or even the ICW to south Florida, that amounts to 30 days of continuous exercise. 

When I did this two years ago, the day I left the Chesapeake's upper reaches, I tipped the scales at 220 pounds soaking wet. When I arrived in Marathon, I weighed 177. I didn't change my diet, I ate just the same as I would have if I had been at home, and I probably consumed more booze. The only thing I can attribute that weight loss to was the motion of the boat. And, when I reached the Florida Keys, I felt much stronger than I had in years. While there, I rode a bicycle to and from the grocery store once a week, and 5 miles up island to the liquor store at least once a week. Hey, I didn't have a car, so that bike was my sole method of land transportation other than walking. When I returned home, I tipped the scales at 170, but since then, despite working nearly 7 days a week, I'm up to 208, which is almost 30 pounds too much for my height and age. Next fall, I'll get skinny again. 

Gary


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gary,
Chasing girls, Boozing and playing music really puts the pounds on?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Confusing, no?

It doesn't count as exercise, yet people like Gary and Seaduction (and me) tell stories of weight loss while cruising.

My suspicion is that sailing causes a near-constant caloric consumption that is higher than sitting in your cubicle, but nowhere near as intense as a session at the gym. A session at the gym is typically 1-2 hours, whereas sailing is "indefinite" when you are making passage.

Day sails won't do much for you, but life aboard definitely has an impact if you're out long enough. Dinghy racing definitely provides more of a workout (but still not much cardio). Singlehanding larger boats definitely uses more energy. I singlehand 98% of the time, and I really don't just plop my a$$ down in the cockpit for very long stretches, even when Otto is steering.

All I can say for sure, is that sailing is definitely a "healthy" activity, even if it's not as intense as a gym session. 
- When I day sail, I skip that after-work snack I would have eaten. 
- I'm out moving around, singlehanding my 30-footer instead of sitting on the sofa.
- When I'm on a multi-day cruise, not only am I operating the boat, but I'm constantly looking for things to repair, or improve while I'm sailing. My mind is active with issues of navigation, watchkeeping and sailing the boat, so I don't crave snacks. My appetite drops way off, I sleep much better.

Unless you're constantly swilling booze, and never getting off of your dock or anchor, I can't see how it's anything but good.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Add me to the list of those who loses weight while cruising (or racing). 

I also want to discuss Bubble's next to last point. I too generally sleep more deeply and longer on the boat. I have recently been hearing about studies which suggests one aspect of the physiology of weight gain is that the body more readily gains weight when it is sleep deprived and that most of us do not get enough deep sleep. 

I will also note that I typically drop a lot weight when racing. My typical racing food is what I call a low-tech sandwiches, which are essentially a 6" cheese and vegetable sub sandwich. I can go through one of those every hour when racing and still come off the water feeling very hungry and having lost weight. I used to think that weight loss was water loss, but I also drink a lot of water out there, and tend to carry that lost weight permanently until some prolonged shore-side eating event puts the weight back on. 

And while the 'reps' involved in race boat sail trim does seem to strengthen the muscle groups involved, I seriously doubt that any of it really qualifies as the kind of sustained aerobic exercise that is helpful in maintaining a healthy heart. 

Jeff


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

me too! the issue with land life is the fact that you have constant access to food and booze whereas offshore or cruising your diet becomes reduced you dont have imediate access and after a while you become used to this more frugal and balances lifestyle..if you down a bottle of booze every day(some do) then well guess what being out on a boat aunt gonna make you skinny and fit is it?

that alone is the reason along with being out in the sun taking rays, sweating, moving stuff just doing normal boat stuff that you lose wieght, feel better...are more "fit"

however the original question was regarding EXERCISE and specifically cruising or sailing wouldnt be considered EXERCISE or sailing UNLESS you do elite stuff or specific very physical exercise like for example

just read the many accounts of long distance sailors and cruisers who find creative ways to do cardio on boats when out there...especially if you are crossing oceans you do get weak or weaker and defintely more tight in the back and muscles simply because you cant walk them out and stretch them out

swimming mid ocean is a great way to stretch your body out for example however it would take a good 30minutes to an hour of swimming for it to be considered aerobic enough to consume massive calories. i.e EXERCISE.

being a bowman
racing dinghies 
doing trapeze work
racing offshore 
climbing up masts 10 times a day as a rigger

this could be considered more exercise than simply being on a boat...

now if you have a bicycle or running shoes and you often hit land on your cruise routine absolutely youll become fit! 

just walking the many miles to customs and or the bank or the produce open markets is the best way to stay in shape...

I have vivid memories of walking for what seemed for ages in raging sun just to get some water or rice or potatoes or veggies before the next port...

why? cause we wanted to instead of taking a cab everywhere

sometimes out of pure necessity as there werent any cabs or donkeys or tuk tuks or pedaled bike taxis either...

anywhoo


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff_H said:


> Add me to the list of those who loses weight while cruising (or racing).
> 
> I also want to discuss Bubble's next to last point. I too generally sleep more deeply and longer on the boat. I have recently been hearing about studies which suggests one aspect of the physiology of weight gain is that the body more readily gains weight when it is sleep deprived and that most of us do not get enough deep sleep.
> 
> ...


THIS is what I was getting at...aerobic exercise equals healthy heart and blood...sometimes despite the physical activity of racing or cruising THIS BECOMES HARD TO ACCOMPLISH

there are many many cases of heart attacks and or other diseases caused by sedentarism that happen even while out there...not just because of age or overall health.

back problems are VERY common for example in cruisers...I cruised with a guy that could not shake off his back problem(mostly muscular) no matter what.

anywhoo


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> In reality, just being aboard a relatively small boat full time is constant exercise, but you really never think of it that way. every time that boat rocks, even it you are comfortably seated in a custom helm seat, and leisurely sailing down the coast, you instinctively counter those movement with muscle tension. And, lets say you put 10 hours a day behind the helm, cruising down the east coast or even the ICW to south Florida, that amounts to 30 days of continuous exercise.
> 
> When I did this two years ago, the day I left the Chesapeake's upper reaches, I tipped the scales at 220 pounds soaking wet. When I arrived in Marathon, I weighed 177. I didn't change my diet, I ate just the same as I would have if I had been at home, and I probably consumed more booze. The only thing I can attribute that weight loss to was the motion of the boat. And, when I reached the Florida Keys, I felt much stronger than I had in years. While there, I rode a bicycle to and from the grocery store once a week, and 5 miles up island to the liquor store at least once a week. Hey, I didn't have a car, so that bike was my sole method of land transportation other than walking. When I returned home, I tipped the scales at 170, but since then, despite working nearly 7 days a week, I'm up to 208, which is almost 30 pounds too much for my height and age. Next fall, I'll get skinny again.
> 
> Gary


This is my experience exactly. I always come back from a delivery a little lighter than I left, especially if it's mostly outside (US East Coast). Ocean sailing is a terrific low intensity workout, that doesn't stop even when you are sleeping. When you are sitting still, your muscles are constantly working. When you move anywhere, you use all your limbs to keep yourself steady.

Like others have said, this isn't aerobic but I do think it can go in to the 'low intensity workout' realm that is still pretty good. Just moving around on a boat and the constant muscle activity will keep your heart rate at some percentage above rest, and that is good in general. I don't remember where I heard it but I have read that folks that have jobs that keep them on their feet and moving around had less heart problems than those who sat at their jobs. So just not sitting on you duff all day is a substantial increase. I believe (don't remember exactly) that those who stood for most of their day, and didn't 'work out,' actually had better cardiac health than those who sat for 9 hours a day and worked out for 1-2.

Finally, I think there's something to be said for the phrase "perfect is the enemy of good enough." It's true that getting a daily dose of medium intensity aerobic activity is great for overall health. But sailing, especially if you are willing to go out in more than 'drifter' conditions, is still pretty good.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Bingo


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff_H said:


> Add me to the list of those who loses weight while cruising (or racing).
> 
> Jeff


I would be loosing weight racing too if it wasn't for all the after race parties!


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Argyle38 said:


> This is my experience exactly. I always come back from a delivery a little lighter than I left, especially if it's mostly outside (US East Coast). Ocean sailing is a terrific low intensity workout, that doesn't stop even when you are sleeping. When you are sitting still, your muscles are constantly working. When you move anywhere, you use all your limbs to keep yourself steady.
> 
> Like others have said, this isn't aerobic but I do think it can go in to the 'low intensity workout' realm that is still pretty good. Just moving around on a boat and the constant muscle activity will keep your heart rate at some percentage above rest, and that is good in general. I don't remember where I heard it but I have read that folks that have jobs that keep them on their feet and moving around had less heart problems than those who sat at their jobs. So just not sitting on you duff all day is a substantial increase. I believe (don't remember exactly) that those who stood for most of their day, and didn't 'work out,' actually had better cardiac health than those who sat for 9 hours a day and worked out for 1-2.
> 
> Finally, I think there's something to be said for the phrase "perfect is the enemy of good enough." It's true that getting a daily dose of medium intensity aerobic activity is great for overall health. But sailing, especially if you are willing to go out in more than 'drifter' conditions, is still pretty good.


just to add to this the hopsitality industry is famous for this...being a cook or server is one of the best ways to stay fit... and beleive even though its not allowed SOMETIMES YOU DO RUN!

you also sweat to high hell

I have never been more fit than when I worked 3 jobs as a server, was in my mid 20s and raced road bicycles and sailed in san fran bay!

anywhoo

I like the perfect is the enemy of good enough, I think this descibes boat ownership and lifestyle for me in one sentence...

i love it


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sailing a boat large enough to walk deck to raise a sail is excellent excercise. maintaining a standing posture requires use of all muscles in body.
if you have this, take her sailing and tell her to feel and do and be. make sure the seas are active, not merely calm.
she will hurt in morning following, so mebbe she will understand then
cannot splain to her, must SHOW her. 
have fun.
those who do not wish to listen will not. 
ye cannot force the horse to drink, remember...

you CAN ignore her and/or tell her to back off. is ok in families to be honest, ye know.,


----------



## theonecalledtom (Jan 2, 2008)

I also lose weight if sailing for more than a couple of days in a row. The small movements, constantly, add up - even when cruising.

However if you want to challenge both your body and your sailing skills pick a short WL course - say 50 boat lengths top to bottom and repeat it, singlehanded, until you can't grind a winch anymore. Tack or gybe on windshifts as if racing. Avoid the corners as if racing. Make your mark roundings as tight and fast as possible as if you were racing. Race the clock.

Done with conviction this is a good workout, good for learning your boats sailing characteristics and great for getting more comfortable single handing.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

I dunno...
I find a three to five hour leisurely cruise about the N. Bay quite a workout. By the time I'm back in the slip, I *know* I'm "done".. Even with the Commodore or passngers along, I stand at the helm, takin. care of most if not all the "chores". Bend, sttretch, roll, pull, jump fwd and back all add up. I end up being wore out and sore. on less than sedate passages  
The occasional ""oopsie-daisy" tends to keepthe C-V factor up, too Prior to the season, I *may* do some mild calesthetic (?)exercises; if only to keep from doing damage to Winter-slack muscles 
I'm hoping that by the time to hoist andhaul south, I'll be in the best shape I can be, considering *without* a gym membetrrship or workout regimine..


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

When I started out sailing a lot I tried to quantify this for myself. I'm probably a bit like the OPs daughter enthusiastic about but not obsessed with fitness.

I've got a drawer full of wearable heart rate monitors, GPS trackers and the like; I've used them for years tracking the intensity of my workouts and at least for me I know what the data for a killer workout looks like for me vs. a stroll around the park. 

When I started sailing dinghy's I took a HR monitor out to track my workout. It only took me a few sails to stop doing that, they rated about the same intensity as standing still (avg 65bpm) with the peak intensity of a brisk walk (90bpm). At those heart rates the monitors indicated that I was essentially burning calories at my Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR) which basically means the same as resting at the couch at home. This isn't to say that for someone else with a different level of fitness wouldn't reach a higher heart rate. Someone more fit would get even less of a workout.

I remember learning to wind surf turned out to be the exception to this rule, mostly because of all the effort climbing back onto the board and hauling up the sail every minute or so for hours. Once I got the hang of it back to "standing still" intensity though 

I brought the HR monitor out again when I started big boat racing with some friends to disprove their assertion that sailing was exercise. Once again, BMR even doing bow or mast on a short course. I still use it sailing fast dinghys because of the GPS functionality (I like having my max and average speed stats) but I've never recorded anything significant in terms of exercise. 

As for long trips I find I either gain or lose weight based on the climate aboard. If it's hot I am not interested in eating so I lose weight. If it's chilly out my appetite is unaffected and since I'm never more than a few steps from food I wind up gaining weight. But long for me is a week not a year so ymmv.

I read that training for professional sailing is almost all High Intensity Cardio and strength training. Often being the only person aboard who can operate certain lines without a winch or quickly sheet in the main for a controlled gybe sailing can definitely benefit from strength and HIIT but it can't counted on to achieve either.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

there ya go...


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

People shouldn't base "health" or "fitness" on if they have lost weight. People who aren't clinically obese have heart and blood pressure issues, they die of heart attacks or get clots. You can be skinny and be out of shape and unhealthy. Sailing is definitely not the exercise the OP daughter is talking about. It doesn't last, I work the bow, carry the job around and then crank the jib in on every tack when we race, I'm in my 20s and in good shape, I get winded and my heart rare goes up but it quickly subsides. 

What she is talking about is not weight I'm sure, it's deeper health she's taking about. Usually losing weight comes with proper exercise and healthier living. I'm a huge proponent for swimming, I have to love swimming haha, but it's the best exercise and it's super easy on the joints. I understand all you cold water folks but finding an indoor pool is a option. 

If you find your tired and out of breath from sailing, cruising even, that should tell you something about your fitness level. And I know, I'm not old yet and I get this crap from my dad from me trying to get him to exercise. 

Go swim! you might feel better and meet a fishy friend(sharks excluded)! 

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In real terms, most people never achieve high intensity cardio workout levels. I spent 15 years working in Cardio-Pulmonary medicine, and there's a very good reason that a tread mill is still the gold standard of performing stress tests. In contrast to running, jogging, bicycle riding, and other similar exercises, the treadmill is the only device that will consistently take someone beyond their endurance point. Yep, the treadmill don't give a damned if you're tired, it will not slow down when you want to slow down, it just keeps on keeping on at the same speed it is set at. And that, boys and girls, is how we determine if someone's heart can take the load. I've had lots of very physically fit individuals on the treadmill when I worked in medicine, and while it took them a bit longer than the average person of the same age to reach their maximum endurance point, they still hit it, and every one of them told me it was much more difficult than they anticipated. 

As for sailing, or any boating activity as an exercise, it is moderately low level at best. However, when you are cruising it is constant, 24/7. Big difference. So yes, your monitor may put it at a level relatively close to just standing still, but it is, slightly higher than standing still, and it is constant. No one runs, jogs, walks, cycles, lifts weights, etc for 24/7, but when you're cruising it is 24/7. Even when anchored, in most instances, that boat is still moving, and your body is constantly compensating for that movement. And, after a couple weeks of constant movement, when you climb off the boat and on to a dock, your inner ear has compensated so many times that it cannot seem to shake the habit of doing that for a couple days. Consequently, you may walk around looking like a person on a three-day drunk.

Now, measurements of metabolism with a BMR device are great for runners, but they're not very accurate when it comes to low-level forms of exercise. Keep in mind that that low level of exertion is cumulative, which makes a huge difference at the end of a month or two long trip.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

travlineasy said:


> In real terms, most people never achieve high intensity cardio workout levels. I spent 15 years working in Cardio-Pulmonary medicine, and there's a very good reason that a tread mill is still the gold standard of performing stress tests. In contrast to running, jogging, bicycle riding, and other similar exercises, the treadmill is the only device that will consistently take someone beyond their endurance point. Yep, the treadmill don't give a damned if you're tired, it will not slow down when you want to slow down, it just keeps on keeping on at the same speed it is set at. And that, boys and girls, is how we determine if someone's heart can take the load. I've had lots of very physically fit individuals on the treadmill when I worked in medicine, and while it took them a bit longer than the average person of the same age to reach their maximum endurance point, they still hit it, and every one of them told me it was much more difficult than they anticipated.
> 
> As for sailing, or any boating activity as an exercise, it is moderately low level at best. However, when you are cruising it is constant, 24/7. Big difference. So yes, your monitor may put it at a level relatively close to just standing still, but it is, slightly higher than standing still, and it is constant. No one runs, jogs, walks, cycles, lifts weights, etc for 24/7, but when you're cruising it is 24/7. Even when anchored, in most instances, that boat is still moving, and your body is constantly compensating for that movement. And, after a couple weeks of constant movement, when you climb off the boat and on to a dock, your inner ear has compensated so many times that it cannot seem to shake the habit of doing that for a couple days. Consequently, you may walk around looking like a person on a three-day drunk.
> 
> ...


 I don't agree with your first paragraph, "stress tests" have been regarded as inaccurate and they don't really do much. Yea, sure anyone running on a treadmill is eventually going to tired out, it's physiology. But a "slightly higher heart rate over standing still" isn't doing anything for your pulmonary or cardiovascular health. Sure it will burn more calories, but that's not the issue. REAL exercise, be it regular cardio like jogging or swimming or strength train like lifting weights or resistance training, in addition to healthier eating is the only thing that will fight cardiovascular and pulmonary issues. Sailing doesn't do that unless you are setting your trim then jumping over board to swim next to you boat for a while. The short bursts of exertion in sailing would be equivalent to someone encountering a flight or two of stairs periodically through the day.

Don't get me wrong people who sail, especially full time cruisers, are definitely more active than the average couch sitting person.

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

travlineasy said:


> Now, measurements of metabolism with a BMR device are great for runners, but they're not very accurate when it comes to low-level forms of exercise.


Strongly agree. Two that I've owned (I've been tracking for more than a decade and it's cheaper to replace the whole thing than fix it when it breaks) wouldn't register a HR lower than 90bpm and many are erratic until you start sweating. And they seem to baseline your metabolism somewhere between 60 and 70 bpm even if they can measure your resting heart rate (mine's 50).



travlineasy said:


> Keep in mind that that low level of exertion is cumulative, which makes a huge difference at the end of a month or two long trip.


It's comparable to having a job that keeps you on your feet 8 hours/day or at a desk 8 hours/day. My mom's weight loss program while she worked in a kitchen was to shift back and forth on her feet whenever she was standing still and do as much "running" herself as possible and over the course of a year it worked really well.

If exercise is defined as activity that leads to weight loss sailing or shifting on your feet while standing should be considered exercise.

If exercise is defined as activity intended to improve an aspect of one's fitness (strength, cardio, explosiveness, endurance, balance, flexibility, etc) sailing and shifting on one's feet wouldn't meet the bar for me and probably doesn't for most of the healthy population. (I hope I didn't miss a post where the OP stated it's a specific aspect of fitness like cardio that his daughter is concerned about.)

In many cases lowering one's weight could be considered an improvement in fitness on it's own. On the other hand VOR sailors work to maintain their weight while at sea and regain it once back on land so whether weight loss is an improvement in fitness depends on the individual and their chosen activities.

(I've had this semantic discussion elsewhere and try not to use the word exercise when I talk about working out; I prefer 'training' which to me includes not only a goal that I am working toward but a program whose variables our arranged to lead to accomplishing that goal)


----------



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

Sailing may not have much aerobic opportunities, but it's close cousin rowing does.

One thing you could do, is stop using the engine, and use a large sculling oar instead. 
"Seasteading" the book has a description of how to make one for moving large yachts. 
This would also improve your health by limiting inhaled engine fumes. 
If you have some extra $ to invest in a "custom exercise machine", 
can get an outboard pedal drive Pedal driven outboard propeller and steering assembly

Of course can also simply get a rowing dinghy, and do some laps around the bay. 
Rowing with a sliding seat is a full body workout.

There is also the option of biking to and from the marina certainly if it is less than 15km away.
btw I just came back from my morning jog. 
If marina is close <3km can jog there and back.

oh and of course swiming, it is also a full body workout, and no equipment required.
Can do it all year round just about anywhere on earth, considering winter swimming.
I've broken ice to go swimming before, it's exhilerating stuff.
Though should of course do it incrementally, if you aren't experienced,
first few times I jumped in had trouble breathing from cold shock,
but that goes away after practice and is replaced by sheer joy.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

From listening to other cruisers it seems sailing exercises shoulders neck, fingers and back. At least those are the most common aches with us who are farting dust.
Seriously, your legs atrophy on passages or cruising. Get walking in.
BTW
Sailing may not be exercise but boat maintenance sure is.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

When cruising, get you a hard shell dinghy with a set of oars. Row everywhere you can in it (go somewhere in it every day you are at anchor and the weather permits), walk instead of taking cabs once you hit land. That's all I did on our cruise, and I lost 30 pounds and was in the best shape since in my thirties (when I was in good enough shape to go through para-military training with the Rangers as part of my job) when our cruise was over.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

We do a lot of sailing and combat the lack of exercise with rowing and walking/hiking on trails(a reason to visit a destination for us). 

Either of those efforts can supply from moderate exercise to a full blown workout(especially the rowing). 

The rowing can also help those that are prone to back problems(me). There's no better way to strengthen your core muscles that help keep your back healthy.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

TomMaine said:


> We do a lot of sailing and combat the lack of exercise with rowing and walking/hiking on trails(a reason to visit a destination for us).
> 
> Either of those efforts can supply from moderate exercise to a full blown workout(especially the rowing).
> 
> The rowing can also help those that are prone to back problems(me). There's no better way to strengthen your core muscles that help keep your back healthy.


We hike/walk when we can for lower body, kayak near daily for upper when cruising. Given the terrain in our area some the hikes are a true workout with the bonus usually being a spectacular view.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I carry a pair of inflatable kayaks on Synergy which my wife and I use as frequently as we can. We really enjoy exploring the shoal corners of nowhere. I think it's good upper body exercise and not bad for the back and core. I am not sure it elevates my heart rate to an aerobic level. We also take long walks and explore when we get ashore, but those may be too leisurely to count as well. 

Jeff


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

SailRedemption said:


> I'm in my 20s and in good shape, I get winded and my heart rare goes up but it quickly subsides.
> 
> Go swim! you might feel better and meet a fishy friend(sharks excluded)!
> 
> - Ronnie...on the geaux


Ronnie, when you're in your 20s, your circulatory system is usually wide open, therefore, your heart rate would quickly go back down upon stopping the exertion - that's how the human body works physiologically. And, swimming is a great exercise, non impact, and every muscle in the body is used. In many ways, long distance swimming is a stress test. Similar to the treadmill, if you slow down or stop the you would go off the back end of the treadmill belt. If you stop swimming, and the water is over deep, you will drown.  So in that light, the two things are comparable.

Of course, the treadmill is the preferred method of inducing stress for a cardiovascular stress test - it would be very difficult to utilize swimming to do this test in the real world. We also have another method of performing cardiovascular stress - it's known in layman's terms as a nuclear stress test. This test is usually conducted on people that no longer have the ability to safely walk on a treadmill.

Now, you made some statement about cardio pulmonary health, for which you have no foundation. First and foremost, you cannot improve ANY pulmonary health issue with ANY form of exercise! Of all the pulmonary diseases, emphysema, COPD, CRPD, asbestosis, cancer(s), pulmonary fibrosis, and others, all of the exercise in the world would not make a bit of difference on the progression of these maladies. Your just dead wrong.

As for cardiovascular diseases, it is now believed that most cardiovascular inflammation is caused by a handful of viral infections, some that are treatable with specific antibiotics. One of those infections is Lyme Disease, something I acquired more than 40 years ago and went undiagnosed for 18 months, therefore it is now imbedded in my system for the rest of my life. I've had two MIs from this, and know what I'm talking about.

Those clots you talked of often have no bearing on anything. The human body creates tiny clots every minute of every day of your life, most of which are almost instantly dissolved by the body's natural ability to do this. Unfortunately, not all are dissolved, especially those forming in the left atrial appendage of the heart. Those clots, sometimes, break loose, shoot through the aortic valve, and some of the smaller ones, zip directly into the coronary arteries, usually the left coronary because of it's higher level of flow than the right. It frequently lodges at the bifurcation of the left anterior descending and circumflex coronary arteries, causing a myocardial infarction, often resulting in death. If the clot is too large to enter the coronary arteries, then it frequently passes up the carotid artery and lodges in the brain, therefore causing a stroke. Neither of these conditions have anything to do with your level of exercise - $hit happens!

Yes, there are some folks that are a bit overweight, but still in relatively good health when it comes to cardiovascular health. However, that level of obesity usually occurs when someone is not physically active, and that will eventually catch up to them later in life. Their joints will suffer, which often leads to less activity, which complicates their overall physical conditions as they age.

I've encountered more than my share of full time cruisers during the past 8 years I've been sailing, both on power and sailing vessels. Those full timers have been physically fit in every instance other than a scant few. I don't think this is just a coincidence. I sincerely believe it's because of that constant, low level of activity they undergo 24/7 while living aboard their boats. Even when anchored in a quiet, sheltered cove at night, sitting in the cockpit watching the sunset, that boat is still moving, ever so slightly, but moving. And every time that boat moves, your inner ear commands your body to compensate for this movement by flexing certain muscles to maintain your balance. It's just a function of human anatomy.

Sorry for the rant, but sometimes I get this way when someone with no expertise in the field of medicine posts things they have absolutely no practical knowledge or experience with.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Gee Gary I guess all those years I,spent at nyu,bu and Harvard were a waste of time. I'm sorry you had two M.I.s but glad you survived. I suspect your CAD more likely relates to run of the mill atherogenesis than Lyme. ( common things are common). A single event in the context of the acute illness perhaps but if two and second occurring after an appropriate course of antibiotics would suggest it's unrelated to Lyme. What did your cath show?
I hope you haven bought into the charlatans pending chronic Lyme even after courses of antibiotics and antibodies confirming cleared infection. If so please read Dr.Steeles work or the CDC statements on this,subject.
BTW- have you heard of pulmonary rehab. You are correct exercise will not impact parenchyma pulmonary changes. But not having a gut to move out of the way makes inspiration easier as does a strong diaphragm and accessory muscles of respiration.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My second MI was the result of a treated stent that failed to do what it was intended to do - prevent adhesions from forming within the stent. As a result, a wire was passed through the first stent, and a second stent placed within the first one. 

I have been treated for Lyme's disease with a massive course of antibiotics - it didn't work. I am well aware of Steeles work, and while much of it has changed the course of treatment and diagnosis today, I do not agree with ALL of his findings. And, as you probably already know, it's very difficult to kill a spirochete once it has established itself for an extended period of time. Ironically, I was cathed at the University of Maryland Cardiac Cathederization lab I worked in many years ago, I got to watch my own cath being performed, and the blockage was clearly visible just below the bifurcation in the LAD, and because I had a significant amount of collateral circulation there was no ischemic damage either time. My EKG remains perfectly normal with no T-wave inversions. 

I know all about pulmonary rehab - I was the technical director of the Pulmonary Division at Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore. We really could not change the diffusing capacity, TLC, and most other pulmonary parameters, even with significant weight loss. However, by toning up the patient's muscles, eliminating some of the beer gut, and improving their stamina, we were able to extend their lives by a couple years, which was a great achievement. When I decided to leave the field of medicine, I spent that last year working with children with cystic fibrosis - I totally burned out, walked away and never looked back.

No, those years you spent at the various universities were not wasted, no education is wasted time. I trained at NIH, University of Maryland and Johns Hopkins, I loved my job, but after 15 years the frustration of holding young children in your arms while they slowly suffocated to death, and not being able to help them was more than I could bear. Then, after they died, I was usually the one that had to inform their parents and next of kin that a loved one had passed.

Outbound, what field of medicine did you specialize in? Just curious.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah, Gary?
"it is now believed that most cardiovascular inflammation is caused by a handful of viral infections, some that are treatable with specific antibiotics. One of those infections is Lyme Disease, "

The way that could be read, it sounds like you're saying Lyme disease is a viral problem that can be treated by antibiotics. Which of course it isn't and couldn't be.

Viruses, the world is still pretty clueless about. Bacterial infections like Lyme disease, often can be treated with antibiotics. Of course, if you get a resistant strain, sometimes there's just nothing to be done. But then again, antibiotics are still a fairly new thing.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Did
Internal medicine
Neurology
Sub boards in 
Stroke,neuro-epidemiology, and sleep medicine.

Pretty much the same story as yours. Used to be rewarded for spending the extra time,effort and thought to actually figure out what was wrong with some poor soul. Maybe save a life or at least ease suffering. Even when totally exhausted and sleep deprived by call felt ever day I put good in the world. Then my days became filled with pre approvals with some nurse or non practicing doc impacting who got a chance to live or die. I used to spend what time was necessary to get a history and do an exam. Then coding changes made my back office lament I refused to change still spent the time necessary regardless of the decrease in through put. My administration took note and was unhappy when I took them to task on clinical guidelines.
No it wasn't the dying that got me. Seeing resources wasted on futile care can be upsetting but dying is part of life. It was the obstacles placed in my way to let me do my job. Yes, job. They made a calling, a profession into a job.
When closing the practice I saw every pt. and discussed transfer of care. Some were families where I had taken care for multiple generations (genetic spinocereballar atropies, SOD1 ALS and the like). There were tears all around but I knew if in the clinic I was frustrated by the way medicine has gone I couldn't do my best for my pts. So it was time to hang it up.
I've investigated re opening a free clinic I was involved in or volunteering and probably will. But for now "physician heal thyself" so I'm cruising along.
I apologize for being harsh earlier. I read those posts and could see how they could be misinterpreted.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

back to sailing as exercise! Im spent from a day sailing and working on my new boat and yes I DID do aerobic and aneoribic "exercise...

dead lifting outboards and sails and whatnot then running around on deck hauling easing sheets and halyards and whatnot...

yes I considered it exercise this time especially since we were on a time constraint...so we were hauling...

now when I cruised the same could simply not be said...however each person is different guys

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hellosailor, I know what Lyme Disease is, the have experienced many of the effects of the disease. I sincerely believe if mine had been detected early I would have not suffered all the health problems I have over the past four decades. Keep in mind that four decades ago, only a handful of physicians had a working knowledge of the malady and how to properly treat it. In my case, I was told by an internist that the bulls-eye on my leg was the result of a spider bite and was treated improperly. It wasn't until many months later and horrendous side effects that an old friend who was a great cancer surgeon said he thought I may have Lyme's Disease, and proper treatment was started. Within a few weeks of the initiation of Doxycycline the symptoms began to abate, but by then, the disease had taken its toll and was imbedded in my system. 

Outbound, it seems as if we have both been on a similar path, and made similar decisions. I pursued many interests after medicine, became a freelance outdoor writer for a number of years, and when the print media began to dry up, I went back to my first love - music. Now, at 74, I'm still playing music and singing to the ladies, which is what I did when I first got out of the Navy in 1960. It's the best job I've ever had.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Christian, I just noticed on your signature line that you are selling your boat - Why?

Gary


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

cause Im not in el salvador anymore

Id rather sell to a similar minded person wanting to go cruising then let it sit and die in tropical rainy weather which is how it was abandoned the first time by a south african cruiser who left the boat sit.

HOWEVER I AINT GETTING NO BITES SO 

ill keep it and maintain it and modify as time and $$ allow

I have a nice merit 25 to play with now and Im enjoying it to the max

sorry for the thread drift guys

christian


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

OK as OP I am finally back. Actually I lost track of this thread. Surprised it has gone to 6 pages. I guess the upshot is that sailing as exercise doesn't really count. Except for maybe one other angle. I have sailed everyday for the past week and while sailing I am away from the Christmas cookies for 3-4 hours at a time.  Another observation that comes to mind relates to sailing experience. The better I get as a sailor the less exercise I seem to get but it sure is more fun. That is the part that relates to stress relief. I have discovered late in life (60) that sailing, especially on a day where conditions are optimal, leaves me relaxed at a level that few things do. This is especially true if I am singel-handing as I do not need to be concerned if the crew is happy with speed, course,, temperature, or duration...


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

At 67, I often think about this issue. I do get exercise when out on the boat but it's not from sailing itself. Except for hauling up the anchor in the morning, sailing includes very little strenuous exercise. Rowing the dink instead of motoring provides a bit of exercise. When ashore, not having a car available as at home, I walk a lot and ride my bike long distances on a regular basis. I keep a real, full sized, quality bike aboard, not one of those useless little boat bikes so I can go 50+ miles when necessary. One thing I definitely notice is that I tend to lose weight when on the boat for a couple of months. This is probably because I eat less and have a healthier diet. But getting exercise while on the move sailing, unless you're sailboarding, happens from things other than sailing.


----------

